# 1000 Members!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow, just noticed! Good job guys! :goodjob:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks James, this really is awesome. I keep thinking about last year this time, we were an Ezboad blue community with around 50 members. And now one year later, with 1K members, on a state of the art server, using state of the art BBS software, here we are. And a congratulations to DBSman who is our 1000th member. This is a day for the DBSTalk record books and a date I've been looking forward to a while. 

And a big thanks to all of our members who continue to support DBSTalk, visit whenever passable, and share so much information. People from all around the globe visit DBSTalk, whether you're a lurker who has one or two posts or someone that tries to answer every question to the best of his knowledge, you all are equally important in this incredible one thousand member, and growing, family.

Ok I'm done now


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like two or three days and you'll have 50,000 posts! Thats 50 posts per user. Amazing! :righton:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, you gotta factor out the anomalies  and the average posts per user is a bit lower!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, take out the top 10, you'd still see an average of over 30. Thats not bad.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Close James, as of right now the average post count is 37.796 posts/member (1002 members). But thats not entirely correct. Currently there is a total of exactly 11,444 posts made by 'guests', but included in those 11,000+ guest posts are the posts made at the Ezboard site by registered members that were transfered over here. It's hard to say how many of those 'guest' posts are from at the time, registered members of the EZB place, so we will never have a correct figure.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What is the goal for the number of members for next year at this time?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's really too early too tell, but by the end of this year I would like to see 1500 registered members. But the important thing is member to post ratio, it would be nice to see an average of 60 posts/users at some point.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *...the average post count is 37.796 posts/member (1002 members).*


Can I get a more exact figure please?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well only since you asked...wait a minute...who swiped my caculator?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think that the posts per user (to get more users to actually post and participate instead of just reading in which most poeple just read) would be a great way of making this site a much better place because it would make this site as good as if it would have two ore three times as many members. 

Also one has to take into account that there are probably a lot of members that do not come on this site that often and probably quit coming on, and i would say that half of the members are not on, but also there are a lot more guests than registered users. Thats why sometimes hits count for a lot more than members because the number of members does not indicate how many people view the site and how good the site is. More people at one site might become a member than they would at another.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In the past 24 hours these has been a total of 178 different members on the board, only 12 of them never posted before. This is something I'm gonna keep an eye on and see how many different members we have on how often they're are on. Basically we all pretty much know who the regular posters are, just take a look at the top 50-75 or so posters, but there are a lot of regular lurkers, every morning at 5AM-6AM theres a few lurkers on and I see them here day after day. Some unregistered lurkers I know their by their IPs and it's great seeing them here, but it would be nice if, whether registered or not just stop in an say hi. It just takes some time, after all we were all lurkers at one point


----------

